# SCRUB race day rotors - review



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

I finally have enough miles on these rotors to call them fully "broken in". It took a while, several rides, probably at least twice that of regular rotor break in.

Installation is on my Santa Cruz TallBoy 29er (23.8 lbs set up for every day riding).

In short, I can say these rotors are geat for XC racing applications (after a good break in). I would say however you do lose about 10% of your braking power, not a big deal, my Avid Elixirs still stop me great.

Break in means you are actually transfering some of the (organic?) brake pad material onto the rotor, and presumably vice versa. Once the rotor is well coated a noticable increase in braking is felt. Be sure to use the CORRECT PADS or you will apparently destroy these in a heartbeat.

*The good:*
Light weight - mine were 47gr. each - 160mm
Excellent quality
Stops much better than other aluminum/composite rotors (I can only compare to Stans coated rotors)
Nice colors
OK, how about the cool factor?

*Not so good:*
Price: Get out your wallet...
A little brake squeel at the slowest speeds - acceptable to me though (for racing) - moderate squeel under HARD braking in slow, steep situations.
You do lose some braking power
More brake squeel when wet - but I do not plan on running these when winter comes...

I know these are supposed to be for "XC use" but I run mine every day and a fair amount of that is kinda "All Mountain". On the loooooong decents, one finger brakes become two, but do-able.

If they were a bit more affordable I'd get them for my other XC bike too...

Hope this helps anyone thinking about buying these :thumbsup:


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

happy to read it . good job.



i am still waiting for install mine on Mavic Ultimate  

i have 160 and 140 mm  

i am still waiting for a Scalpel Team to test :madman: 

i have Scrub pads since looong time

i am ready , please Cannondale be ready soon !!


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review CactusJackSlade. Nice one:thumbsup:

Here is my old Scrub workhorse rotors which is on top of the new Race day rotors.










Weight of the in house Scrub brake pads. Lighter than my SwissStop pads but I feel SwissStop perform abit better.


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Nicr rotors greygoose! What's the color of the green ring around the body? It looks turquoise to me. That'll be perfect for my Yeti!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

CactusJackSlade said:


> Hope this helps anyone thinking about buying these :thumbsup:


you betcha - perfect  thanks for the review :thumbsup:


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Do you have to use the original Scrub pads or can you also use other brand pads as long as they are organic?


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

morrisgarages said:


> Nicr rotors greygoose! What's the color of the green ring around the body? It looks turquoise to me. That'll be perfect for my Yeti!


I think they call it Froggy green



Ninko said:


> Do you have to use the original Scrub pads or can you also use other brand pads as long as they are organic?


As long as they are organic pads they will work but I find SwissStop are best IMO


----------



## wallacio (Jul 17, 2009)

*Scrub rotors on SRAM XX WC brake calipers 2011??*

Hi MTBR brothers,

I got a set of SRAM XX WC disc brakes. Now I may want to change the original 160mm to Scrub, yet I may want to ensure their compatibility.

Your advice is highly appreciated. Thanks!!!

Wallace


----------



## skyfire1202 (Jan 21, 2008)

Scrub Components is selling Avid Elixir/XX pads specific for Scrub Rotors:
Scrub Components - Brake Pads for Metal Composite


----------



## Klaster_1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sorry for bumping an ancient thread, but anyone still got 140/160 SCRUB rotors they are willing to part with?


----------

